# Vista SD card reader problem !!



## lightio (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello, 

My problem started when I upgraded to Vista, my built in 10 in 1 card reader just stoped working so I went out and got a new external usb sd card reader but that didn't work either I have downloaded all updates using windows update but still not recognised, both card readers are recognised and listed as mass storage device in device manager it just wont recognise any memory cards iv'e tried, I know the cards arent faulty cos they work fine on my work PC running Xp

Any help would be much apretiated
Thank you


----------



## lightio (Jun 12, 2007)

As anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Have you gone to device manager and looked for any yellow ?'s??? If there are none there what kind of card readers do you have brands and models maybe we can help you out here..


----------



## lightio (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi yeah theres no yellow ?'s in device manager and both the built in card reader and the USB card reader shows up as working ok, I know its not the flash cards cos they work fine on other pc's, the USB 52-in-1 card reader is unbranded and the built in 10-in-1 card reader is also unbranded.

My laptop is a Evesham Quest A260 CLEVO D900K

Thanks for your response


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Go to disk management under manage if you right click my computer go to manage and then go to disk management make sure they are not duplicating or dont have a drive letter thats alreadyt assigned


----------



## ITbuyME (Feb 16, 2009)

I am having the same issue with Vista on my 3 and 1 card reader for a Acer Aspire 1690. I have checked my device manager and device management and I have no yellow question marks or any duplicated disks. What other recommendations can you provide?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## mechaleprekhan (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey I solved my problem, (the device wasn't even showing up in the device manager), by actually removing the reader from its port after disassembling my case and cleaning it out by blowing on it after completely disassembling the reader. A huge chunk of dust came out and this seemed to be sufficient enough evidence to me that the pins were not connecting properly. After reassembly the computer not only recognized the readers but also the mini SD I plugged in after.


----------

